# [SOLVED] How to check router IP?



## Eclipse2003

We have a D-Link DI-604 router and we are trying to find out what the Internal IP is. No one seems to have it on record anywhere. Is there a way to find this out without restoring the router to factory defaults and setting up everything again? Let me know. Thanks alot. It's not our default gateway, it's just simply a router that splits the connection to a couple of PCs.


----------



## twajetmech

*Re: How to check router IP?*

try typing "ipconfig /all" in a cmd prompt it should show you what you want to know, note the space between ipconfig /all....its not a typo


----------



## johnwill

*Re: How to check router IP?*

The router's base address will be the Default Gateway address.


----------



## Eclipse2003

*Re: How to check router IP?*

We are actually using Static IPs and the default gateway is the address of our Adtran box. What I ended up doing though is finding a command online that scans the network for all used IPS by sending one packet to each IP in a certain range and waiting for a response. It then wrote the ones that came back to a text file. I then found the one that wasn't an IP that a computer was using and Bingo. Logged in perfectly. I'll try to find that command if anyone is interested. Worked very well. Thanks guys.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: How to check router IP?*

I use SuperScan for that function. Normally, it's not required to find your router, you didn't mention the extra equipment. :smile:


----------

